# WillRS’s 2017 “Muscle” hatch



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

I just bought my 2017 hatch last week. My plan or idea for the car is to stick to “American” made stuff for it, and make it a “muscle” compact car. Nothing too wild. Functionality over form. I’ll list my mods both planned and completed and then put some pics below. Really enjoying the car so far.

Mods: (• = completed)
Black emblems •
Remove front license mount •
Headlight/fog light bulbs •
CAI •
Wheels/Tires •
Lowering Kit •
Tuning
Tint •
Leather seats
Sport Pedals •
Homelink •
Exhaust •
Custom Emblems •






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillRS said:


> I just bought my 2017 hatch last week. My plan or idea for the car is to stick to “American” made stuff for it, and make it a “muscle” compact car. Nothing too wild. Functionality over form. I’ll list my mods both planned and completed and then put some pics below. Really enjoying the car so far.
> 
> Mods: (• = completed)
> Black emblems •
> ...


I like the emblems.


----------



## gmansyz (Dec 23, 2018)

It's nice!!!


----------



## giff74 (Aug 26, 2017)

Nice looking car! 

What was your choice for pedals? I can't heal/toe this pedal arrangement for anything.


----------



## Muir86 (Dec 25, 2018)

Looks real sharp, good choice of color too! :respect:


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

giff74 said:


> Nice looking car!
> 
> What was your choice for pedals? I can't heal/toe this pedal arrangement for anything.


Mines an automatic. They are the stock style aluminum pedals. I did source out a Challenger ebrake pedal cover that matches pretty well. Not perfect, but close. I can’t find a dead pedal to match to save my life.

I just got my wheels/tires on yesterday. 18x8 RTX Black Widows on 225/40R18s. I’ll snap some pics today. Ive added the homelink via a Nissan wireless mirror. Need to trim a little for the covers to fit back flush but it works and looks nice. I’ve also ordered an AEM intake and Flowmaster exhaust for it. About the only major things I have left are some leather seat covers, Eibach lowering kit, and tuning.

Edit: I also added Philips Diamond Vision replacement bulbs in the fogs and headlights. Not LED but give off the whitest light I’ve found compared to crystal vision options etc. I need to reaim the headlights as they seem very low to me, even from the factory.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

WillRS said:


> Mines an automatic. They are the stock style aluminum pedals. I did source out a Challenger ebrake pedal cover that matches pretty well. Not perfect, but close. I can’t find a dead pedal to match to save my life.
> 
> I just got my wheels/tires on yesterday. 18x8 RTX Black Widows on 225/40R18s. I’ll snap some pics today. Ive added the homelink via a Nissan wireless mirror. Need to trim a little for the covers to fit back flush but it works and looks nice. I’ve also ordered an AEM intake and Flowmaster exhaust for it. About the only major things I have left are some leather seat covers, Eibach lowering kit, and tuning.
> 
> ...


I thought I had a thread on this, but I cannot locate it.

<br>


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

[h=1]Aiming Your J.W. Speaker Headlights - High Beam Headlights[/h]
or


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Good info, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Here are some pics of the mirror, pedals, and new wheels/tires. Liking how it’s looking.















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Like the pedals and rear emblems. Where'd you pick them up?


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Pretty sure I got them both off eBay.

Curbed the crap out of my front drivers side wheel. Gonna call around tomorrow to see if anyone in town does repairs and how much. May just have to buy a new wheel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Probably find it much cheaper to replace than repair, unfortunately.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Probably find it much cheaper to replace than repair, unfortunately.


You are correct. Wheels are $181 each. Upon closer inspection today I ruined it. Curb rash bad over about a foot long section, and even scuffed a spoke somehow. Ordered a new wheel today. On high alert at all times for curbs now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Did you try a junkyard search?

car-parts.com


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Added my AEM CAI today which brings up a question. I’ve not owned a turbo before. It is much louder with the AEM, and makes I guess a sucking/scraping sound and then a loud puff/psshh, especially at lower speeds. Is that normal? It almost sounds like the car is “breathing”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

WillRS said:


> Added my AEM CAI today which brings up a question. I’ve not owned a turbo before. It is much louder with the AEM, and makes I guess a sucking/scraping sound and then a loud puff/psshh, especially at lower speeds. Is that normal? It almost sounds like the car is “breathing”.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We call it "Darth Vader"......


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

WillRS said:


> Added my AEM CAI today which brings up a question. I’ve not owned a turbo before. It is much louder with the AEM, and makes I guess a sucking/scraping sound and then a loud puff/psshh, especially at lower speeds. Is that normal? It almost sounds like the car is “breathing”.


Yes, the car is breathing. When stock, the system is "closed" or boxed, so you won't hear that so much as just the normal engine sounds. With an aftermarket system, they are typically open filter type, so you hear the air moving back and forth.


----------



## WillRS (Oct 17, 2018)

Freshly Eibach’d and Flowmaster’d.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

